# Winter road shoes



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Its finally getting cold again after a brutal summer here in Virginia. Now I'm in the market for some winter riding shoes but I want some recommendations from anyone here who has cold riding experience.

Last winter I started road riding. I was using my mountain bike shoes and no matter what sock, plastic bag and bootie combination I tried my feet got extremely cold. So I'm looking to find the warmest pair of road cycling shoes made for $250 or less.

Last winter I was riding down to 20 degrees Fahrenheit and really enjoyed it. Besides my feet and arms this temperature was comfortable for me. Now I have new arm warmers and tights so I should be perfectly comfortable if I find the right shoes. Along with whatever shoe you think is warmest I'd like to have a sizing recommendation. My current summer shoes are Shimano R088 in size 44 which fit great with thin socks. They are "roomy" but not loose. I figured I'll have to go to a 46 but maybe even 48 if its a Sidi shoe? I'd rather it be to big than to small.

I was looking at these Gaerne Akira Winter Road Boots 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles. They look pretty nice without breaking the bank. I also shy away from goretex since it does seem to let cold air in from my experience with gloves and motorcycle boots.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I have Sidi Hydro GTXs for cold weather riding and would NOT recommend them for down to 20 degrees. With wool socks and some chemical heaters they are good down to about 30. I could throw my neoprene booties on them and get down lower.

Whatever shoe you get, check the insole's insulating ability. I replaced the Sidi insole with an insulating felt insole and that improved the performance at a minimal cost.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Fajita Dave said:


> Its finally getting cold again after a brutal summer here in Virginia. Now I'm in the market for some winter riding shoes but I want some recommendations from anyone here who has cold riding experience.
> 
> Last winter I started road riding. I was using my mountain bike shoes and no matter what sock, plastic bag and bootie combination I tried my feet got extremely cold. So I'm looking to find the warmest pair of road cycling shoes made for $250 or less.
> 
> ...


Everyone's different w/r to the cold, but my experience has been that NO shoe system will let me ride comfortably more than three hours outside. I currently ride oversized Sidis (excellent product, btw), and use heat-packs. Mid-twenties is my limit. I have not tried heated insoles, though.

I wear a Sidi 48 "Mega" wide in summer, and my winter shoes are 52s. Sidi doesn't offer a wider last for winter shoes (I think their winter shoe is built on their "Mega" last, though). Lake does, and their shoes are really beefy, well-made kicks, though I've not field-tested them.

I also wear (gasp!) mountain bike shoes for winter road riding, for better off-the-bike traction during the snow-and-slush season.

One problem I have that I haven't seen mentioned re winter riding is this: My eyes tear up something awful on really cold rides, to the point where I'm thinking of getting ski goggles.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

The way I manage the cold weather is to use my regular shoes along with wool socks, neoprene toe caps and Gore overshoes that have a windstopper shell and thick fleece lining. If it's wet and cold, I'll go for a run instead of a ride.

For commuting, I use Northwave Arctic SPD boots, which are rated to -20C, and great in the wet (with a shell over the tights to avoid ankle area leakage into the boot). They do wear like a boot, but I have done some extended (4-5 hr) November-early December riding with them and they've kept my feet warm here in Ottawa, Canada.

The usual caveat about fit applies, of course, and I can't speak to the boots you've referenced.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've had a pair of Sidi mountain bike shoes for years. All I do in the winter is commute 33 miles to work and back -- so its around an hour each way. I agree with xxl that there's nothing that will prevent your feet from getting cold over time. I'm good for an hour and then my feet start getting cold. 

Are winter shoes better than neoprene booties? As far as keeping your feet warm, I'd have to say they're about the same, But the shoes are a hell of a lot more convenient and last forever. Especially if you're taking them on and off twice a day. I was going through a pair of booties every year or two depending on how much riding I did. 

I cannot wear Sidi road shoes. They are too narrow for me. But the winter boots are quite roomy. I wouldn't go more than one size up. 

Let's hope we get a decent winter. I to am a Virginia resident. You found the summer brutal? I thought it was pretty average. I'd take a 100 degree day over a 50 degree day without thinking about it. I hate riding n the cold.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

If you do not mind switching pedals for winter, the Lake MXZ303 is a nice boot. Much warmer than my Sidis

Lake MXZ 303 Winter Boots | Backcountry.com


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

xxl said:


> One problem I have that I haven't seen mentioned re winter riding is this: My eyes tear up something awful on really cold rides, to the point where I'm thinking of getting ski goggles.


Last year I did start using my goggles and it was bliss to ride with them on. No watery eyes, cold eyeballs, keeps your forehead warm and the straps blocked out wind noise. I bought these last season and they're the best snowboard goggles I've ever had Smith I/O 7 Snow Goggles Men's: Smith United States. They come with a dark and a light lens that are pretty easy to swap out. You can find the 2016s for about $140. The straps are maxed out around my road helmet though so there is a chance they might not fit yours. 

I found Lake CX 145 shoes for $130 but they don't look warm enough for below freezing temps to me. They do look like a great shoe though and I'm sure way warmer than what I delt with last year.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> If you do not mind switching pedals for winter, the Lake MXZ303 is a nice boot. Much warmer than my Sidis
> 
> Lake MXZ 303 Winter Boots | Backcountry.com


I was trying to avoid using my crank bros. pedals but those look extremely warm. I guess for the sake of comfort it would be smarter to use a mountain shoe but I wanted to exhaust any chance of there being a road shoe first.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> I have Sidi Hydro GTXs for cold weather riding and would NOT recommend them for down to 20 degrees. With wool socks and some chemical heaters they are good down to about 30. I could throw my neoprene booties on them and get down lower.
> 
> Whatever shoe you get, check the insole's insulating ability. I replaced the Sidi insole with an insulating felt insole and that improved the performance at a minimal cost.


Thanks! I was thinking the Sidi GTXs looked pretty good but that's probably not going to cut it for me.

Seems like my two best options are either the Lake CX 145 or the MXZ303. I'm only stuck on the 145s because it is a road shoe and for $130 it's hard to pass up. I can't help question if they'll be warm enough though. It's probably about the same warmth as the Sidi GTX.



pmf said:


> .
> Let's hope we get a decent winter. I to am a Virginia resident. You found the summer brutal? I thought it was pretty average. I'd take a 100 degree day over a 50 degree day without thinking about it. I hate riding n the cold.


We had a record number of 90+ degree days! I also work in a hot warehouse so I was pretty fed up with the heat. 60 degrees is the perfect temp for me. I still wear my summer kit down to 50 but with thin gloves and my feet get chili.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fajita Dave said:


> Thanks! I was thinking the Sidi GTXs looked pretty good but that's probably not going to cut it for me.
> 
> Seems like my two best options are either the Lake CX 145 or the MXZ303. I'm only stuck on the 145s because it is a road shoe and for $130 it's hard to pass up. I can't help question if they'll be warm enough though. It's probably about the same warmth as the Sidi GTX.
> 
> ...


Only people in Minnesota count the number of days in a summer that get above 90 degrees. I used to live there. 

Get the Lake shoes. They're $100 more, but that's what a good pair of bib shorts cost -- less than that for a lot of people. You'll have them forever. Definitely the better shoe. I'm thinking of getting a pair for myself. Mountain bike type winter shoes are what you want for winter riding. Hell, all four of my road bikes have Time ATAC mountain bike pedals on them. Good enough for Andy Hampsten, good enough for me.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

pmf said:


> Only people in Minnesota count the number of days in a summer that get above 90 degrees. I used to live there.
> 
> Get the Lake shoes. They're $100 more, but that's what a good pair of bib shorts cost -- less than that for a lot of people. You'll have them forever. Definitely the better shoe. I'm thinking of getting a pair for myself. Mountain bike type winter shoes are what you want for winter riding. Hell, all four of my road bikes have Time ATAC mountain bike pedals on them. Good enough for Andy Hampsten, good enough for me.


There are many good reasons why my wife and me want to move to Oregon! The climate is one of them. Just need more time to sort out a few things.

Definitely the voice of reason regarding the Lake mountain bike shoes. I found the wide model for $219 here if you're interested - https://www.bikeshoes.com/Lake-MXZ3...lid=CN_iq7Hf2s8CFQczaQodtrsGHw#ProductReviews


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fajita Dave said:


> There are many good reasons why my wife and me want to move to Oregon! The climate is one of them. Just need more time to sort out a few things.
> 
> Definitely the voice of reason regarding the Lake mountain bike shoes. I found the wide model for $219 here if you're interested - https://www.bikeshoes.com/Lake-MXZ3...lid=CN_iq7Hf2s8CFQczaQodtrsGHw#ProductReviews


Oh you had to tempt me


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

pmf said:


> Oh you had to tempt me


Haha!!! I ordered mine with free two day shipping. They have limited sizing but luckily they have 45s for me.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fajita Dave said:


> Haha!!! I ordered mine with free two day shipping. They have limited sizing but luckily they have 45s for me.


Looks like we got the last 2 pairs of size 45 they had. Did you use the Fall15 code to get 15% off? For $187 and free shipping I just couldn't resist. My Sidis are about shot anyway.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

pmf said:


> Looks like we got the last 2 pairs of size 45 they had. Did you use the Fall15 code to get 15% off? For $187 and free shipping I just couldn't resist. My Sidis are about shot anyway.


I didn't see any code for 15% off! $219 with free shipping was still a good deal but I'm a little bummed about that now. Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fajita Dave said:


> I didn't see any code for 15% off! $219 with free shipping was still a good deal but I'm a little bummed about that now. Mine should be here tomorrow.


15% off didn't push me over the edge. I'd have still gladly paid $219. Frankly, i was surprised it worked. Hopefully it'll be a decent winter. The last three have been snowy, pretty darn cold -- I have a limit, and dragged on into April.


----------



## Jiff24 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've heard and read really great things about the Northwave winter shoes, but I've never tried them. I too just went through a bunch of Internet searching to try and find reviews and prices of a variety of shoes that would fit my winter riding needs. I read too many mixed reviews about the Lakes, and Shimanos, that I couldn't justify spending as much as they retail for. I tried really hard to find something used too, but it seems like people are hanging onto their boots I guess. I ended up going with the 45nrth Japanther. At $100 it was too good of a deal for me to ignore so I had to try them. I haven't been able to get out with them yet but I'm really looking forward to breaking them in. I just looked and they are still on clearance sale right now. And it looks like they have most sizes too. They are the 2016 version, but I think they are discontinuing the three-hole bolt pattern or something. I was really excited to find this deal as I've also read great things about 45nrth and I know from fat biking that they really know what they are doing when it comes to cold weather cycling. Here is the link if you're interested.

https://www.milltownsports.com/products/japanther-road-cycling-boot-3-bolt-black?variant=6808335553

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Jiff24 said:


> I've heard and read really great things about the Northwave winter shoes, but I've never tried them. I too just went through a bunch of Internet searching to try and find reviews and prices of a variety of shoes that would fit my winter riding needs. I read too many mixed reviews about the Lakes, and Shimanos, that I couldn't justify spending as much as they retail for. I tried really hard to find something used too, but it seems like people are hanging onto their boots I guess. I ended up going with the 45nrth Japanther. At $100 it was too good of a deal for me to ignore so I had to try them. I haven't been able to get out with them yet but I'm really looking forward to breaking them in. I just looked and they are still on clearance sale right now. And it looks like they have most sizes too. They are the 2016 version, but I think they are discontinuing the three-hole bolt pattern or something. I was really excited to find this deal as I've also read great things about 45nrth and I know from fat biking that they really know what they are doing when it comes to cold weather cycling. Here is the link if you're interested.
> 
> https://www.milltownsports.com/products/japanther-road-cycling-boot-3-bolt-black?variant=6808335553
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I haven't seen those! They do look very nice and warm with the 3 bolt pattern to top it off. I probably would have ordered those instead if I knew a few days sooner.

I did get my Lake 303s anyway and I am not diasspointed in any way yet for spending $200 on them. They are the perfect fit and the boa system works great (has always been flawless on my snowboard boots so I expect the same here). The soles will be handy especially with the metal rings at the toe for grip on ice. I did actually ride my road bike on snow and ice last year after the plow ran through and it became packed. Even though I wanted a road boot I can use these on my mountain bike. One place has about 30 stream crossings and we ride it regardless of temperature. My feet might actually stay dry with these.

Most important they feel extremely warm and the wides have plenty of room for thick socks! They feel almost as insulated as my snowboard boots so they should be perfect. Now that its back up to 80 degrees here in VA....


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fajita Dave said:


> Now that its back up to 80 degrees here in VA....


And enjoy every minute of it because it isn't going to last. 

Mine haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

Recessed cleats make good sense to me for riding in winter conditions.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

I gave the Lake MXZ303 boots their first test yesterday. Conditions were 50 degrees and raining on top of a windy mountain for a slow 20 miles. With summer socks on and the thermal insoles installed my feet were extremely toasty and the only moisture was from sweat. They are definitely wind proof and although it wasn't raining heavily most of the time there were some downpours they seem waterproof. Overall I'm fully satisfied with them!

I went one size up and they're the wide model but the thermal insole takes up a whole lot of room. If anyone is going to buy these you might want to go two sizes up to use with the thermal insoles. Thick wool socks will be a bit of a tight fit but I can get thinner heat reflective insoles from a local sporting goods store. Without the added insoles there is tons of space for thick wool socks if I even end up needing them.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Is there a women's version of these?


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Fajita Dave said:


> I gave the Lake MXZ303 boots their first test yesterday. Conditions were 50 degrees and raining on top of a windy mountain for a slow 20 miles. With summer socks on and the thermal insoles installed my feet were extremely toasty and the only moisture was from sweat. They are definitely wind proof and although it wasn't raining heavily most of the time there were some downpours they seem waterproof. Overall I'm fully satisfied with them!
> 
> I went one size up and they're the wide model but the thermal insole takes up a whole lot of room. If anyone is going to buy these you might want to go two sizes up to use with the thermal insoles. Thick wool socks will be a bit of a tight fit but I can get thinner heat reflective insoles from a local sporting goods store. Without the added insoles there is tons of space for thick wool socks if I even end up needing them.


Go with a medium weight wool sock. Thick and tight probably will be colder than medium with good circulation. 

50 and rainy is not an insulation test, but wind proof and waterproof are probably far more important even into the mid to 20s. 

I'm sure they'll work well for 98% of winter riding anywhere south of I-80. And 88% of winter riding between I-80 and I-90.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

Christine said:


> Is there a women's version of these?


I don't think they make a women's specific version of these. I looked in their size chart and it looks like the Euro sizing doesn't change by gender. Size 40 was 250.5mm - 253mm fit in both mens and womens. So if you know your Euro size the normal width should fit well! Still go a size up for thick socks and the thermal insole.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Go with a medium weight wool sock. Thick and tight probably will be colder than medium with good circulation.
> 
> 50 and rainy is not an insulation test, but wind proof and waterproof are probably far more important even into the mid to 20s.
> 
> ...


I was going to start with my knee high medium wool socks when it gets cold here. My toes always go numb at 50 degrees with my normal shoes in medium wool socks even when its dry. Since my feet were actually to hot with summer socks on riding in rain I have high hopes!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you guys have issues with fit with your winter shoes? 
I bought the Specialized Winter shoes last year, but haven't ridden in them besides down the street.
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/shoes/defrosterroad/105698

They kinda hurt my lower shin and my heel feels really lose in them. It feels like I'm riding with just the front part of my foot because of the way the boot wraps my ankle. 
I don't know if they'll break in or what. They still have the tags on them, so I was thinking of selling them, but I really want to keep them. 
Anybody else experience this?


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

maximum7 said:


> Do you guys have issues with fit with your winter shoes?
> I bought the Specialized Winter shoes last year, but haven't ridden in them besides down the street.
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/shoes/defrosterroad/105698
> 
> ...


The Lake boots that I have are very flexible at the ankle joint so definitly no shin pain. The boa closure system holds my foot in well too so not much heel slip even though I like to wear my shoes loose. I do get the feeling that I'm just riding with the front part of my foot though which doesn't happen with my summer shoes.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got myself a pair of Northwave Extreme GTX R road shoes this last season and have been happy with them, nice and warm (for Australian winters) and seem to keep the water out (unless it runs down your legs and wicks down your socks). They come in an MTB version as well.
EXTREME WINTER GTX R - BLACK | Northwave.com


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Another vote for the Lakes- the only thing that keeps my toes toasty in the winter

As for eye protection, these work really well over my glasses, and tend not to fog. Dorky looking? Absolutely. But I don't care- I'd rather be comfortable.


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

For the last 2 winters I have been using Mavic Frost winter road shoes. Thinsulate and gortex. They breath so your toes don't accumulate sweat and freeze. Very comfortable for me with wool socks down to 20 degrees F. You can still find them on the web and on ebay.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Tried my Lake 303 out for the first time this morning. It was 27 out. So far, i've been wearing my old Sidis. I rode home in them last night in a huge head wind (15-20 mph) in the low 40's and my feet were frozen bricks when I got home. My feet were cool, but not cols when I got to work this morning. Nothings perfect, but these are an improvement over what I had. 

They have this thick insole that you can take out and wear heavy socks instead. I assume it'll get smooshed down after some use. Worth the money -- Thanks Fajita Dave. Been riding much? It just started snowing a little here ;(


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Fajita Dave said:


> I gave the Lake MXZ303 boots their first test yesterday. Conditions were 50 degrees and raining on top of a windy mountain for a slow 20 miles. With summer socks on and the thermal insoles installed my feet were extremely toasty and the only moisture was from sweat. They are definitely wind proof and although it wasn't raining heavily most of the time there were some downpours they seem waterproof. Overall I'm fully satisfied with them!
> 
> I went one size up and they're the wide model but the thermal insole takes up a whole lot of room. If anyone is going to buy these you might want to go two sizes up to use with the thermal insoles. Thick wool socks will be a bit of a tight fit but I can get thinner heat reflective insoles from a local sporting goods store. Without the added insoles there is tons of space for thick wool socks if I even end up needing them.


I've been experimenting with the Lake 303's. They have a thick insole so it's either the insole and a thin sock, or no insole and room for a thick wool sock. In either case, there's plenty of room to wiggle your toes. Both the thick sock and the insole would be a tight fit. Yesterday I kept the insoles in the shoe and wore a thin cycling sock. It was 28 on the way in and 32 on the way home. By the time I got done at either end of the commute, my feet were cool, but not cold (I ride 17 miles each way). Today I took the insoles out and wore heavy wool hiking socks. Temperatures were exactly the same. !0 miles into it and my feet were frozen bricks. 

So a lot of the magic of these shoes are the insoles that insulate your foot from the bottom of the shoe. I'm going to look into buying a spare pair or two. Insoles, not shoes that is.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

pmf said:


> So a lot of the magic of these shoes are the insoles that insulate your foot from the bottom of the shoe. I'm going to look into buying a spare pair or two. Insoles, not shoes that is.


You probably realize this already but I'd suggest looking outside of the cycling industry to open up choices. Check with a hiking store/internet site.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I scored a pair of 45NRTH Japanther Road version for cheap on the 'bay and it'll be my first pair of winter cycling shoes. 

I tried it last week and I dont like the fact that my ankles are so restricted. I guess for the price I paid I shouldn't be complaining, but these aren't for racing at all where comfort can make a difference. I rode in 32F or 0C dry conditions.

As for warmth I didn't feel a thing: it was actually warm. I wore some Castelli wool sock. I have no doubt it'll protect my feet from light - Medium rain but not sure it'll hold up in a downpour.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I ended up selling my Specialized and got a Pair of the 45Nrth Japanthers. I've only had 2 rides in them, but have been warm and dry both times. 
They do take some getting used to around the ankle, but for me they are tolerable for slogging out winter miles in comfort. Much better than having my feet cold and soggy after an hour in shoe covers. 

I guess they fixed the ankle issues in the current version, but they are Mtn. only so that sucks. 

Much happier with them than the Specialized. I'm finding out, after looking for summer shoes as well, that the Boa system does not work for me.


----------

